# كيــــــــف أعطـــــــي قيمــــــــة لنفســــــــي؟



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2010)

*كيف أعطي قيمة لنفسي؟
الأب فرانس فاندرلوخت اليسوعي
الكتابة والتلخيص والنقل إلى اللغة الفصحى
د.عادل شربل خضري

يحتاج الإنسان كي ينطلق ليعيش حياته بشكلٍ سليمٍ إلى أن يشعر بقيمة نفسه. وإن شعوري بقيمة نفسي هو المنطلق الأساسي لعلاقاتي مع نفسي وجسدي ومع الآخرين ومع الله. فالعلاقات السليمة تقوم بين أشخاصٍ لكلٍ منهم قيمته الخاصة والمميزة.

وعليَّ هنا أن أنطلق من نفسي فأشعر بقيمتي الذاتية، دون أن أنتظر من الآخر أن يشعرني بقيمتي. فإذا لم يحبني الآخر لم يعد بوسعي أن أتوقع منه أن يساعدني فيشعرني بقيمتي. فإذا لم يرضَ الآخرُ بقيمتي، فلن يُشعرني بأني شخصٌ ذو قيمة...

وإذا رفضني الآخر فعليَّ أن أبقى كما أنا شجرةً مثمرةً. فأنا موجودٌ سواءٌ قبلني الآخر أم رفضني...

أما إذا لم أنطلق من قيمتي الخاصة والمميزة في علاقاتي مع الآخر، فلن أنطلق من شجرةٍ مثمرةٍ بل من فراغ... ولأنني أرفض نقصي، فسأسعى لأن أملأ فراغي بالآخر. أي أنني سأكون بحاجةٍ إلى الآخر كي أستمد قيمتي منه. وهذا خطأ!

ويحتاج الإنسان إلى هذا النوع من العلاقات الخاطئة كي يتهرب من عزلته... كي يتهرب من مواجهة ذاته! وسنحاول فيما يلي أن نتبيَّن بعضاً من العلاقات الخاطئة السائدة في مجتمعنا عن طريق بعض الأمثلة، كي نعيَ أهمية ودور قيمة الإنسان التي يعطيها لنفسه في علاقاته وفي حياته...



ليس من السهولة بمكانٍ أن تجد امرأةً تصلح لتكون أماً لأولادك في الولايات المتحدة. لذا يلجأ المغتربون إلى الزواج بنساءٍ من بلادهم الأصلية، كي يتعاملوا معهن وفقاً لعاداتهم وتقاليدهم. ففي مجتمعنا مثلاً، تتطلب تربية الأولاد من المرأة أن تتفرغ تفرغاً كاملاً لذلك، وبالتالي يتوجب عليها أن تترك عملها، وتبقى في المنزل. أما الرجل، فيقع عليه عبء العمل وتأمين مصاريف العائلة. وبعد فترةٍ تعتمد المرأة كلياً على زوجها في تأمين معيشتها، فهي لا تعمل ولا تمتلك مصدراً للدخل المادي، وغالباً لا تمتلك مصدراً للتجدد الروحي. شيئاً فشيئاً تحس المرأة بأنها عديمة القيمة، وظيفتها الوحيدة في الحياة هي أن تكون أماً للأولاد وخادمةً في البيت وحسب. أما زوجها فهو صاحب قيمةٍ كبيرةٍ إذ هو مديرُ معملٍ مثلاً. فتعيش المرأة أكثر فأكثر من خلال زوجها كلياً، وتموت فيه، فهي لا تعيش إلا من وراء شخصيته المعروفة.

هذا الوضع لا يستمر فهو غير سليمٍ. وسرعان ما تلاحظ المرأة أن زوجها يقوم بعلاقاتٍ كثيرةٍ مع نساءٍِ ذوات قيمةٍ عالية – مديراتٌ مثلاً – وبما أنها تظن أنها لا تستحق الحب، فهي تُسْقِطُ عدم حبها لذاتها على زوجها. فكيف سيحبها زوجها وهو يقابل نساءً ذوات قيمةٍ أكبر منها؟ لابد أنه سيحبهن أكثر منها! وهنا تسقط المرأة في الغيرة والحسد مما يدمر العلاقة. وقد يصل بها الأمر إلى أن تراقب هاتفه الجوال كي تتأكد من إخلاصه! فكيف سيظل مخلصاً لها إذا وجد امرأةً أحسن منها بكثير؟

ماذا فعلت هذه المرأة حتى استعادت قيمة ذاتها المفقودة؟

لقد اكتشفت ذاتها مجدداًَ من خلال عيش خبرة تجددٍ روحيٍ، وذلك من خلال ممارسة اليوغا والتأملات الروحية. وبعد فترةٍ استعادت ثقتها بنفسها، وبدأت تعامل نفسها على أساس أنها تستحق الحب. وبالتالي عادت تعامل زوجها على أساس أنه يحبها، فلا داعي لأن تراقبه باستمرارٍ خوفاً من علاقاته الأخرى...



قد تنطلق العلاقات البشرية من عدم الشعور بالقيمة. وفي المجتمعات الشرقية كثيراً ما يكون التعلق بين الأم وابنها تعلقاً مرضياً، لأن الأم لا تحس بقيمتها إلا من خلال ابنها. وبالتالي تعيش من خلاله، فتموت فيه أو تجعله يموت فيها.

إجمالاً يستقبل الأهل الابنة الأولى بالترحاب، لأنها ستساعد أمها في أعمال المنزل. وتبرد حرارة استقبال الابنة الثانية لأن الأهل يريدون صبياً. أما الابنة الثالثة فهي الأقل شعوراً بقيمتها. لكن الابنة الرابعة تشعر بقيمتها إلى حدٍ ما، فهي دائماً مدللة: (كربوجة وغنوجة ورح تْطَّلَّعْ علينا بس ما نكبر!). وإذا جاء صبيٌ بعد الفتاة الرابعة فإنهن يفقدن قيمتهن جميعاً! وهنا تتساءل الفتيات لماذا يستقبل الأهل الصبيان أحسن بكثيرٍ من استقبالهم للبنات؟ وقد يشعرن (بحسب فرويد) أن عدم امتلاكهن للقضيب الذكري هو السبب! وبالتالي ترغب بعض الفتيات بأن يصبحن صبياناً! حتى أن بعض الفتيات يخبئن صدورهن ويتصرفن كالصبيان ويحاولن أن ينجحن أكثر منهم. لذا غالباً ما نجد البنات في المدارس أكثر تفوقاً من الصبيان! ربما لأن البنت تدفعها رغبتها بالثأر من الصبي فتصير أحسن منه في مجاله وتنتقم منه!

وإذا كبرت البنت ولم تكتشف قيمتها كأنثى، ولم يعرف زوجها كيف يشعرها بقيمتها كأنثى، فإنها تريد أن يكون ابنها لها، فربما تصير ذكراً من خلاله بطريقةٍ ما! وهذا هو مفهوم الأم القضيبية بحسب فرويد: الأم القضيبية هي التي تتماهى بالابن كي تأخذ من رجولته شيئاً ما. كذلك الأب يريد البنت من أجل نفسيته لكي يأخذ من أنوثتها شيئاً ما، فيعيش قرينته الأنثوية من خلالها. لكن الحالة الأولى أكثر انتشاراً من الحالة الثانية.

أما بالنسبة للمجتمع، فإنه يساهم في تعميق هذه النظرة الخاطئة إلى الأنثى! المجتمع يقول: أنتِ أم سامي، ولا يقول: أنتِ أم نجاة. لذا تشعر الأم بأنها تستمد قيمتها من أبنائها وليس من بناتها! فلابد إذا أن يصير الابن كما تريده هي كي تستمد أكبر قيمةٍ ممكنةٍ منه. لذا قد تتعلق الأم بابنها تعلقاً فظيعاً، ولا تقوى على العيش بدونه. فلا تسمح هذه الأم لابنها بأن يبتعد عنها كثيراً كي تستطيع أن تربيه كما تريد! أما الابن فهو يكبر ويشعر بأنه سجينٌ في حضن الأم وعالمها، وهذا الأمر خطيرٌ للغاية! فإذا لم يتماهى الابن بأبيه فإنه يتماهى بالقرينة الذكرية لأمه، ويأخذ عواطفها وميولها الجنسية، ويميل لأن يصبح رجلاً مثل أمه! فالأم تعمل المستحيل لئلا يبتعد ابنها عنها، وترفض أن يقوم الصبي بعلاقةٍ أخرى مع غيرها بدون أن تعرف، فهي تراقبه كي تعرف كل ما يجري عنده. بل إنها تراقبه حتى في علاقته مع أبيه! ولا تقبل أن يلعب ابنها مع الأولاد الآخرين الذين لا يعجبونها ( حتى ما يطلع أزعر متل رفقاتو بالشارع! ). يرغب الصبي بأن يعيش كصبي، لكن أمه لا تسمح له بذلك، فهي تراقبه باستمرارٍ مراقبةً لصيقةً، ولا تسمح له بالتحرك بحرية. بل إنها ترغب بأن تعرف ماذا يختلج في أعماق ابنها. إنها تسأله بماذا يفكر وأين يسرح بخياله كي لا يفوتها أي شيء! وإذا ابتعد ابنها عنها قليلاً فإنها تلجأ للتهديد والوعيد، فإذا لم ينفع معه فإنها تلجأ للتذنيب: ( بعد ما عملتلك كل هاد بتروح بتبعد عني؟ رح بطل أحبك! ). هنا يتعلق الابن بأمه لأنها متعلقةٌ فيه، وليس لأنها تستحق الحب. هذه مثليةٌ في التعامل وليست حباً. هذه علاقة امتلاك وليست علاقة حب. إن هذا الأسلوب في التعامل شائعٌ كثيراً، ولكن ليست كل علاقة أمٍ بابنها هكذا.

وقد تظل الأم مستيقظةً طوال الليل، ولا تنام قبل ابنها كي تراقبه باستمرارٍ ماذا يفعل. هذا الابن لا يحس بالحرية، وبالتالي لا يحس بقيمته الشخصية. فيروح يتماهى بصورة الأم عن الرجال بدلاً من أن يكون ذاته. الابن هنا لا يشعر بأنَّ عمله ذو قيمةٍ إلا إذا عمل ما تريده أمه، لأنه يظن أن كيانه كله يستمد قيمته من أمه وحسب. هذا الابن تعوزه الثقة بالنفس ولا يشعر بأية ثقة!

فيما بعد يكبر الابن، وقد يرغب بالزواج. فماذا يكون موقف الأم في هذه الحالة؟ غالباً تبذل الأم كل جهدها لإفشال المشروع بطريقةٍ أو بأخرى، فقد تطالب ابنها بواجباته تجاهها بطريقةٍ تجعله يشعر بالذنب تجاهها: ( بدك تاخد وحدة بديلة عني؟ بدك تبتعد عني؟ أنا ويني أنا؟ ألكنة بتجني بحياتنا! ). وقد تقوم الأم باختيار العروس بنفسها، بحيث تكون ابنةً لها قبل أن تكون زوجةً لابنها. وهكذا تسيطر الأم على الزواج ومن ثمَّ على الأحفاد، وتكون متيقنةً من أن زوجة ابنها لن تبعده عنها، طالما أنها هي أيضاً تسمع كلامها وتخضع لأوامرها...

وكثيراً ما نرى في الزواج أن الزوج لا يقف بجانب زوجته ضد أمه عندما تقع مشكلةٌ ما بين الأم وكنَّتها. بل إنه ينحاز إلى جانب أمه رغماً عنه، ولو كان الحق مع زوجته.

وقد لا تسمح الأم لكنتها بأن تصير أماً، فلابد أن تبقى ابنةً لها وحسب. كذلك قد لا تسمح لابنها بأن يصير أباً كي لا يستقل بأسرته وينفصل عنها. فعندما يأتي الأحفاد فإنهم يشعرون بأن الجدة تسيطر على كل العائلة، ويشعرون بأن أباهم وأمهم ضعفاء. وبالتالي لا يرون فيهما شخصين قويين ذوي قيمة. لذا يسعى الأحفاد إلى تقوية علاقتهم بجدتهم كي ترضى عنهم، وبالتالي يستطيعون أن يفعلوا كل ما يحلو لهم. فالأهم بالنسبة لهم هو جدتهم وليس والداهم.

كذلك قد يشعر الأولاد بأن أباهم شديد الضعف أمام جدهم. فقد يقوم الرجل بنفس الدور الذي تقوم به المرأة في المثال السابق، فيسعى ليكون الأب المطلق في العائلة. لكن الحالة الأولى تصادف أكثر من الحالة الثانية في مجتمعنا.
هكذا يكون الوضع العائلي في كثيرٍ من الأحيان! كم من الضروري أن تحس الأنثى بقيمتها كفتاةٍ وكامرأةٍ قبل الزواج، كي تعرف كيف تعطي قيمةً لنفسها بشكلٍ سليمٍ بعد الزواج بدلاً من أن تستمد قيمتها من ابنها... فكم يصعب على الابن الذي تستمد أمه قيمتها منه، أن ينمو ويصير شاباً ورجلاً وزوجاً ومن ثم أباً...

هذه الأم تدخل في الحياة الزوجية ككائنٍ مخصي! فهي تريد أن تموت بأولادها لتعيش. إنها تبالغ بالتعلق بأولادها، ولا تستطيع أن تودعهم بسهولةٍ، فهي تموت إذا ابتعدوا عنها. بل كثيراً ما تمرض هذه الأم بشكلٍ لاواعي كي يهتم بها أولادها ويبْقَوا بجانبها فلا يبتعدون عنها. ليت هذه الأم تحس بقيمتها التي تستحقها انطلاقاً من ذاتها... ليت المرأة تأخذ حقها وقيمتها في المجتمع بدلاً من أن تُظْلَمَ هكذا...



إذا أردت أن أعيش بشكلٍ سليمٍ، فلابد أن أحس بقيمتي الذاتية. لا يجب أن أنتظر من إنسانٍ آخر أن يحبني بلا حدود أو أن يُتَيَّمَ بحبي، فهذا الحب وهمٌ ليس إلا. فأنا أعيش انطلاقاً من نفسي وليس انطلاقاً من أي إنسانٍ آخر. فماذا لو اكتشفت فتاةٌ أنها لا تشعر بقيمتها كأنثى؟ ماذا لو اكتشفت امرأةٌ أنها لا تستطيع أن تعيش من دون زوجها؟

إذا لم تستطع المرأة أن تعيش بدون الرجل، فهي لن تستطيع أن تعيش معه! لا بل ستعيش من خلاله، وبمعنى آخر ستموت فيه... لا يجب أن أنتظر من زوجي أن يحبني كثيراً، ولا يجب أن أستسلم للواقع فأندب حظي وظروفي نائحاً لأن الفرصة راحت عليَّ. من المهم أن تخرج المرأة من المنزل وتكتشف قيمتها مجدداً. حتى الأم التي تضحي من أجل أولادها لابد أن تجد وقتاً لنفسها وتخرج من المنزل. فالأم التي تشعر بأنها تضحي أكثر مما تشعر بقيمتها، هي تبذل أكثر من طاقتها، ولابد أنها تهمل نفسها إلى حدٍ ما. هذه الأم تتساءل لماذا يأخذ زوجها وأولادها كل شيءٍ منها، ولا يقدمون لها شيئاً كأم؟ من المهم أن تنطلق المرأة خارج المنزل كي تشعر بقيمتها كأنثى وكإنسان. يمكنها أن تعمل عملاً ما وتحصل على بعض المال، فقد لا تحس الفتاة بقيمتها في الجامعة، لكنها لابد أن تحس بقيمتها في العمل بما أنها ستساهم بجزءٍ من مصروف المنزل، وستنفذ واجباتها في العمل، فترتقي على سلم النجاح، وتحقق طموحها قدر الإمكان. كما يمكنها أن تنضم إلى جمعيةٍ أو أخويةٍ ما. ربما يحصل التباسٌ في المنطلق، فلماذا تضيع وقتها بالعمل مع المحتاجين والمعاقين إذا كانت تحتاج للشعور بقيمتها؟ برأيي، عندما أعمل من أجل الآخرين، فأنا أحس بقيمتي، وتكتسب نفسي غنىً، فأخرج من جو البيت الخانق...



لابد أن أعطي قيمةً لكلامي إذا أردت أن أعطي قيمةً لنفسي. ولعل أهم ما يميزنا كبشر عن الحيوانات الأخرى أننا نستخدم الكلام في تواصل بعضنا ببعضٍ. كلامي يعبر عني، فإذا كان كلامي بلا نكهة، فهذا يجعلني عديم النكهة أيضاً. وأحياناً لا نعطي قيمةً لكلامنا مع غيرنا، حيث نقضي وقتنا ونحن نتحدث على غيرنا، أو نروي قصصاً لا قيمة لها. لكن هذا الكلام عديم المعنى، فمن السهل أن نتحدث على الآخرين.

وربما لا نعطي قيمةً لكلامنا لأننا سمعنا في صغرنا الكثير من الأحكام السلبية بحق كلامنا: (اسكت... لا تتكلم... ما هذا الكلام عديم النفع...). فنصدق هذا النقد القاسي، ونسمح له بأن يقمعنا. فتبقى أحاديثنا عديمة القيمة لأننا نظل ندور بحلقة مفرغة من الكلام الفارغ، ونستمر بسماع الأحكام السلبية بحقنا وبحق كلامنا. فكيف نخرج من هذا المضمار؟ يمكننا أن نحس بقيمة كلامنا إذا أصغى إلينا أحدٌ ما. وبالتالي نشعر بأن لنا قيمةً مهمة. إن كلامي هو أنا بالنسبة لي! فإذا أعطيت قيمةً لكلامي فإنني أحس بقيمتي الإنسانية. وعندما أبحث عن قيمتي، فإنني أحتاج إلى شخصٍ ما كي يصغي إليَّ.

وإذا كنتُ أصغي للآخر، فإنني أساعده كي يتكلم انطلاقاً من ذاته، وبالتالي يفيض كلامه بالمعاني ويصبح ذا قيمةٍ. لابد أن يصغي إلي شخصٌ ما. فكلامي مهمٌ جداً! هذا كلامي أنا، وهو ليس كلاماً لا طعم له!

من الضروري أن أصغي لنفسي. لابد أن أتساءل عما أريد وعما أرغب أن أعمل وعمن أكون أنا! لابد أن أعمل ما أريد بدلاً من أن أعمل ما يريده زوجي وأمتنع عن عمل ما لا يريده! ليس المقصود أن تمتنع المرأة عن أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار ما يريده زوجها، بل المقصود أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار ما تريده هي أولاً كي تحس بقيمةٍ من خلال عملها. وهذا لا يعيق التفاهم والتناغم مع الزوج!



من المفيد أن أرفع مستواي الثقافي إذا أردت أن أعطي قيمةً أكبر لنفسي. يمكنني أن أنهل من الغنى الإنساني من خلال قراءة الكتب أو تصفح الانترنت. لقد ارتفع مستوى حديث الكثير من النساء في أوربا بعد أن اهتموا بالقراءة والثقافة والدراسة. فلم لا نتعلم نحن أيضاً؟ هل نرفض التعلم لأننا كبرنا وتقدمنا في السن؟ هذا لا يجوز. ليس ضرورياً أن نتعمق في كافة المواضيع ونتبحر فيها، لكن من المفيد أن أبحث عن المعلومات الخاصة بالمواضيع التي تهمني. ويمكنني أن أجلب مقالاتٍ من الانترنت أو أقرأ الكتب، فإذا تعمقت في موضوعٍ معينٍ فإن كلامي عن هذا الموضوع يأخذ قيمةً أكبر. وبالتالي كلما تثقفت أكثر فإنني أحس بقيمتي أكثر...



لابد أن ننتبه إلى نوعية صداقاتنا، فالصداقات السليمة تغنينا وتجعلنا ننفتح على الآخرين بحريةٍ وفرح. الصداقة تشعرني بقيمتي وتعطي معنى رائعاً لحياتي، فصديقي يصغي إلي لأنه يهتم لأمري. وهكذا كلما وجدت أصدقاء أكثر فسأحصل على إصغاءٍ أكثر. هذا طبعاً إذا تصرفنا كلٌ على طبيعته وقبِلْنا بعضنا بعضاً ببساطةٍ وفرحٍ من دون تصنعٍ ولا تمثيل. أما عندما نمثل على بعضنا فإننا نقوم بذات الأدوار وبنفس النمط كل مرةٍ، وحتى لو غيرنا الأدوار فلن يحصل أي شيءٍ جديدٍ في الجوهر. هناك مجموعةٌ من النساء في حمص رفضن أن يظل حديثهن في خانة (الحكي على الناس). لقد أدركن أن الكلام على الآخرين لا مضمون له. فقررن أن يشكلوا مجموعةً من الأصدقاء تصغي بعضهن لبعضٍ، لقد أحبت كل واحدةٍ الأخرى كما هي. بعد فترةٍ صرن يبحثن عن شيءٍ من الاستقلالية الأنثوية ضمن هذه الجماعة، صرن يبحثن عن أفضل وضعٍ في هذا الوضع! وإن كل امرأة منهن تحس بقيمتها أكثر من خلال هذه الجماعة... وقد انعكس هذا بشكل كبير على علاقاتهن الأخرى، فتحسنت علاقاتهن بأزواجهن كثيراً!



ومن المفيد أن نعود إلى طفولتنا كي نتذكر ما كنا نحب أن نعمله. ربما أحببت في طفولتي سماع الموسيقى أو ممارسة الرياضة. وإنني أحس بقيمتي عندما أمارس هوايةً أحبها. لكن العديد من النساء فقدن الإحساس بقيمتهن من خلال ممارسة هواياتهن لأنهن أهملن ممارستها بعد زواجهن، إذ بِتْنَ ينتظرن الشعور بقيمتهن من خلال أزواجهن وحسب. فلم لا يمارسن هواياتهن الآن؟ بعض النساء يرفضن ذلك ويبررن موقفهن هذا بأنهن كبرن في السن: (ختيرنا... كتير بشعة!). هل يمنعني كبري في السن عن أن أعيش حياتي كما هي؟ هل يمنعني عن أن أقبل وضعي كما هو؟ (يعني إذا ختيرنا راحت علينا؟).

المهم أن أبحث عما يعنيني حقاً... عما يسرني وجوده في حياتي...



بعض الناس يهملون جسدهم ولا يعطونه الانتباه اللازم. فيصبحون نحيلين جداً لأنهم لا يمنحون جسدهم حقه من التغذية السليمة والاهتمام. والبعض الآخر يصبحون شديدي البدانة لأنهم لا ينتبهون لصحتهم بالشكل اللازم. ربما أحسوا بنقصٍ وجوديٍ فقاموا بملء فراغهم ونقص كيانهم من خلال تناول الطعام. وربما يشعرون بأن حياتهم لا طعم لها، فيعوضون ذلك بتناول الأطعمة ذات الطعم اللذيذ. أعرف أماً تعيش لوحدها في المنزل، وتقوم في كل ليلةٍ لتفتح البراد، فصارت في نهاية المطاف برميلاً محترماً. والمشكلة أنها تدافع عن عملها هذا عندما نسألها عن عواقبه بالسخرية من نفسها: ( بعدين بكب حالي. أنا إذا بموت ما في مشكلة. ببقى بَفَصِّل القبر على قياسي!).

نلاحظ أن تلك الأم لا تهتم بجمال جسدها وتناسقه لأنها لا تحس بقيمته! لكن اهتمامي بجسدي يساعدني على الإحساس بقيمتي! لذا يمكنني أن أعمل ما يعطيني معنى أكثر لحياتي، فأُزاوِلُ التمارين الراضية بالاشتراك في نادٍ رياضيٍٍ ما، أو أجلب آلةً رياضيةً إلى المنزل وأواظب بالتمرن عليها.

تقول إحدى النساء: يصعب على زوجي أن يحبني إذا كنت سمينةً. ليس من الضروري أن أصير خفيفةً بوزن الريشة كي يحبني، لكن من الضروري أن أحقق حداً أدنى من الاهتمام بجمال جسدي وتناسقه كي يحبني!



الجسدُ مهمٌ جداً. لكن لا يكفيني أن أُجَمِّلَ نفسي من الخارج وحسب. لابد أن أشعر بجمالي الخارجي والداخلي معاً... والحياة الروحية ضرورةٌ لكل إنسانٍ كي يحس بقيمته وبجماله الداخلي. لأنني إذا أدركت أن الله موجودٌ في داخلي، فسوف أختبر سلاماً وفرحاً داخلياً وتعزيةً كبرى... أنا ابنٌ حبيبٌ لله! فكم أنا مهمٌ! الحياة الروحية تجعلني أحس بقيمةٍ كبيرةٍ كوني أستمد هذه القيمة من بنوتي لله...



أما بالنسبة للزواج، فمن الضروري أن أدخل علاقة الزواج دون أن أشعر بحاجةٍ ملحةٍ للزواج! لا معنى للزواج إذا كانت لدي حاجةٌ ملحةٌ لوجود شريكٍ لحياتي! وإذا أردت أن أتزوج، فلكي أغني الآخر بغناي، دون أن أنتظر شيئاً منه، وإن كنت أتمنى أن يقدم لي الآخر من غناه. هذا طبعاً إذا وُجِدَ عنده غنىً، وهنا أسمح للآخر بأن يُغْنِيَني من غناه، ففي الزواج الناجح أُغْنِي الآخر، وأستقبل غنى الآخر... لكن لابد أن أحس بقيمتي الذاتية قبل الزواج، وإلا فلن أحصل على زواجٍ ناجحٍ. أما الفتاة التي تهتم بأن تتزوج وحسب، فلن تكسب نفسها بل ستخسرها، خصوصاً إذا تخلت عن رغبتها بالعمل كي تتزوج! فكيف ستحس بقيمتها الذاتية إذا لم تعمل؟



إذا أردت أن أحصل على علاقةٍ متزنةٍ تغني حياتي وتعطيها معنىً فريداً، فلابد أن أعطي قيمةً لنفسي أولاً، من خلال العلم والعمل واللغات الأجنبية والكومبيوتر وممارسة الهوايات المفيدة والصداقات والكلام المفيد. لابد أن أتساءل عن كل ما أحب أن أعيشه كي أشعر بقيمتي الذاتية كإنسانٍ قبل الدخول بالعلاقة. فإذا كنت امرأةً فلابد أن أعيَ أنوثتي، وأؤمنَ أنَّ الرجلَ يعترفُ بأنوثتي التي تفيض مني! لا فائدة من التضحية بأنوثتي، فلابد أن أعترف بها، وبالتالي يعترف الرجل بها!



برأيي الشخصي، خيرٌ للمرأة ألا تتزوج من أن تتزوج زواجاً خاطئاً فاشلاً، وتعيش بالتالي علاقةً صعبةً مدى حياتها...لابد أن تعي المرأة أنها حرةٌ تجاه العلاقة مع الرجل، فلا داعي للافتراض أنها تحتاج إلى الرجل كي تعيش حياتها! لابد أن تهتم المرأة بنفسها أكثر من أن تهتم بإرضاء الرجل... لذا أقول للمرأة: كوني مرتاحةً مع نفسك، واهتمي بنفسك كما أنت الآن. وإذا اهتممْتِ بنفسكِ وأحببت نفسكِ كما أنتِ، فسينجذب الرجل إليكِ وسيحب رائحة أنوثتك... لكنه لن يأتي إليكِ لكي يخرجكِ من سجنكِ الذي تحبسين نفسكِ فيه، أو الذي تقبلين أن يحبسكِ المجتمع فيه! لا تقولي (يا الله بدي رجُل...) فربما ليس الرجل هو ما تحتاجين إليه الآن كي تعيشي بسعادةٍ وبسلامٍ داخلي! قولي لنفسك: (إذا في في، إذا ما في ما في!). أنا لست بحاجةٍ إلى رجل كي أعيش حياتي... وكذلك بالنسبة للرجل: أنتَ لستَ بحاجةٍ إلى امرأةٍ كي تعيش حياتكَ! فاحرص أن تكون حراً تجاه العلاقة مع المرأة...

أحياناً تتساءل الأم: ماذا سنفعل بك إذا لم تتزوجي؟!

يمارس المجتمع والعائلة ضغوطاتٍ كبيرةً على الفتاة بعد عمرٍ معينٍ كي تتزوج، ويلجؤون في بعض الأحيان إلى زرع الخوف من عدم الزواج في قلب الفتاة. الخوف من عدم الزواج خطأٌ كبير. وإذا أرادت المرأة أن تتزوج فلتتزوج، أما إذا لم ترد الزواج فلا داعي لإرغامها عليه!

لابد أن تعيش المرأة حياةً لها قيمة، حتى ولو لم تتزوج! الأفضل للمرأة ألا تتزوج ويكون لها مصدر حياتي فعالٌ وخلاقٌ ومصغٍ لها، وأن تُؤَمِّنَ عيشها مادياً بالعمل، فتعيش حياةً ذات قيمةٍ كبيرةٍ بدلاً من أن تموت وهي حيةٌ كأم سامي في المثال السابق... أليس هذا الوضع أفضل بالنسبة لها وللمجتمع الذي تعيش فيه؟! ألن تحب نفسها ويحبها الناس أكثر هكذا؟!



أحياناً يحاول الرجل، سواءٌ كان أباً أم أخاً أم صديقاً أم رجلَ دينٍ، أن يعطي فرصةً للمرأة كي تكتشف قيمتها. ولكنه يصطدم بقرارٍ عنيدٍ من المرأة بالتمسك بسطحيتها! (على نفسها حنت براقش) ويبدو أن المرأة قد أُخْضِعَتْ وبُرْمِجَتْ منذ صغرها على أن تنظر إلى نفسها بطريقةٍ سلبية! يا للظلم الذي تتعرض له المرأة...

وأحياناً يحاول الزوج أن يعطي زوجته الفرصة كي تكتشف قيمتها، فإذا رفضت ذلك تعرض الزواج إلى مشاكل كبيرة! قد تكتفي المرأة بالمكتسب بدون أن ترغب بالنمو والتقدم! وقد تخاف من الطور فتبتعد عن الكومبيوتر وغيره من رموز الحضارة الحديثة وتقع في فخ العناد والكسل... أليس من الأفضل للأولاد أن يجدوا أماً غنيةً بالشكل والمضمون؟ ألا ينعكس خيراً على شخصيتهم أن ينموا بحضورٍ فعالٍ لأم منفتحةٍ بثقةٍ على نفسها وعلى الآخرين؟ إذا أراد الرجل للمرأة أن تتقدم وتعطي قيمةً لنفسها فذلك ليس فقط من أجلها هي بل من أجله هو أيضاً! فهذا الرجل يبحث كالعديد من النساء عن علاقةٍ أكثر غنىً بالمضمون، وليس بالشكل وحسب!



وأحياناً تريد المرأة أن تتطور لكنها تصطدم بمعارضةٍ كبيرةٍ من زوجها. فلماذا يعارض الرجل تقدم المرأة إذا كان تقدمها ينعكس خيراً على علاقته بها وعلى الأولاد؟ في الحقيقة، يخشى الرجلُ المرأةَ القويةَ، ويخاف أن تسبقه، فقد يقع الرجل أيضاً في فخ العناد والكسل. وبالتالي يحاول أن يمنع المرأة من التقدم كي لا تصير أفضل منه بدلاً من أن يحاول أن يتقدم هو أيضاً كي يسيرا معاً جنباً إلى جنبٍ... قد يقول الرجل: ( شو بدي بالمرأة القوية؟ بعدين بصير طرطور وحمار، وهي بتصير غزال! البندورة ما بتمشي مع الثقافة الكبيرة!). كيف نساعد الرجل على أن يتشجع ويتقدم هو أيضاً فيفسح مجالاً للمرأة كي تتقدم؟ لابد أن نقنعه بطريقةٍ ما، بأن ينطلق هو أيضاً ويتطور، بدلاً من أن يظل حبيساً في دكانه أو مكانه الذي يعمل فيه محارباً التقدم... لابد أن يتطور هو أيضاً. المشكلة هنا ليست سهلةً إطلاقاً. وهي مثل المشكلة التي تحصل عندما يريد الزوج من زوجته أن تنطلق فترفض ذلك... من الأفضل أن يدخل الزوج وزوجته بجو الثقافة معاً...

وإذا رفض الزوج أن تتقدم زوجته، فيجب ألا تخضع له هاهنا. وإذا لم يكن خطر الطلاق موجوداً فلا مانع من النزاع إلى حدٍ ما! أما إذا كان خطر الطلاق موجوداً فلابد من أخذه بعين الاعتبار. لابد أن أوازن بين الربح والخسارة قبل أن أتمرد وأعيش خطر الطلاق... من الأفضل أن أتطور بذكاءٍ دون أن نصل إلى خطر الطلاق! وبنفس الوقت لا يحبذ أن تخضع المرأة إلى رجلٍ متعنتٍ!

بالنسبة لي، عندما أحاول مساعدة المرأة على أن تعطي قيمةً لنفسها، فإن ردات فعل الرجال تنقسم إجمالاً إلى نوعين:

النوع الأول يقول: كَتِّرْ خيرَكْ يا أبونا، صار الحديث بالبيت إلو قيمة...

النوع الثاني يقول: كَتِّرْ خيرَكْ يا أبونا، خلَّصتنا من صرعتهن!

أسئلة الحضور

س1:


كيف يتحرر الابن من سيطرة أمه المتماهية به؟ وإذا كانت الأم مريضةً فما العمل؟ هل يستقل عنها أم يقبل بها كما هي مع تعلقها الخانق؟

الجواب..

أحياناً يتمرد الشاب على أمه إذ يعاني ويتعذب من تعلقها الخانق له. فإذا تمرد عليها وابتعد عنها سقط في فخ الخوف من الدخول في علاقةٍ عميقةٍ مجدداً. إنه يخشى أن يرتبط لئلا يختنق بالتعلق الزائد مرةً أخرى. هذا الشاب لا يرتبط بفتاةٍ معينةٍ ويظل يقفز من فتاةٍ إلى أخرى. وحتى إذا ابتعد عن أمه وتزوج فإنه يرفض التعلق الشديد بزوجته لأنه يخنقه!

والحل هنا يكون بأن يعي الشاب أن تعلقه الشديد بأمه هو تعلقٌ مرضيٌ وسوف يُمْرِضُ حياته الزوجية في المستقبل... وإذا امتلك الوعي الكافي فإنه يبتعد عن أمه قليلاً ولكن ليس دائماً. وسيحل عليه غضب الأم بكل تأكيدٍ وستعصف عليه برعدها وأمطارها. لا بأس بذلك، فهذا لا يهم، المهم أن يتحرر من التعلق المرضي كي يعيش حياته ويصل إلى ملء الحياة. يجب ألا يسمح لأمه بتذنيبه وترهيبه وتهديده بغضب الله وما شابه ذلك. فهو أيضاً متعلقٌ بها بشدةٍ ولا يستطيع أن يساعدها ها هنا. بعد فترةٍ سيتعرف الشاب على فتاةٍ ما، فلا يجب أن يدخل أمه بعلاقته بتلك الفتاة كي يفهمها أن تعلقها الزائد به يميته ولا يدعه يعيش كما يجب. وبذات الوقت على الشاب أن يشجع أمه على أن تجد قيمة نفسها وألا تأخذ قيمتها منه. وعليه أن يساعدها على أن تعيش من شيءٍ آخر وليس من أمومتها له وحسب... لابد له أن يشجعها كي تكتشف علاقةً غنيةً بزوجها أو بأصدقائها، فلابد أن تجد بديلاً له كي يستطيع أن يبتعد عنها دون أن يتركها لوحدها في فراغٍ قاتل! لابد له أيضاً أن يحبها كما هي ويساعدها على أن تجد معنىً لحياتها بلطفٍ وحنانٍ قدر الإمكان، دون أن يقسو عليها أو يحكم عليها. فليتذكر أن ليس ذنبها هي أنها لا تشعر بقيمتها، فهي ضحيةٌ لمجتمعها ولظروفها أكثر منها مذنبة! وعليه أن يتذكر أنه مسؤولٌ أيضاً عن تعلقها الزائد به فهو قد بالغ بالتعلق بها أيضاً، إذ شاركها بالتعلق الزائد! لا ندعو هنا للخنوع ولا لليأس بل ندعو هنا لأن يساعد الشاب أمه كي تكون مستقلةً بنفسها هي أيضاً!

س2:


ما هو حد التوازن بين رغبة الأم بتربية أولادها أحسن تربيةٍ وبين قيامها بتحجيم أولادها؟ وخاصةً في حالة غياب دور الأب؟

الجواب..

يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار وجود الأب أو عدم وجوده. وإذا كان هنالك غيابٌ لدور الأب في التربية سواءٌ كان الأب حياً أو ميتاً، فقد تخنق الأم أولادها. هذا إذا رغبت الأم بأن تعطي تربيةً مثاليةً لأولادها. إذا أخذت الأم السلطة الأبوية فسيكرهها الولد غالباً! ندعو الأم هنا لأن تتساءل كيف لا تخنق أولادها في ظل غياب دور زوجها تربوياً. نقول للأم: إذا اضطررْتِ إلى أخذ دور الأم والأب معاً، فأنت أمٌ وأبٌ للأولاد. لكنك لسْتِ في الواقع أماً وأباً بالنسبة للأولاد! فلا تخنقي الأولاد... حاولي أن تفهمي أولادك أن تجربوا العيش مسرورين و (مبسوطين) بجو الاسترخاء وليس بجو المثالية... حاولي أن تفهمي الأولاد كيف يعيشون معك هذا الواقع ببساطةٍ دون أن تفرضوا عليه أي مثاليات. الواقع بسيطٌ إجمالاً وليس شديد التعقيد فلماذا نفرض عليه مثالياتنا؟ قولي لأولادك: (خلونا ناخد الأمور ببساطة! كيف بتحبوا تعيشوا معي هالوضع؟ شو بدنا نعمل اليوم تننبسط ونرتاح يا ولادي؟)

فلا تتساءلي كيف تربين أولادك بمثالية، لأن الأولاد يحتاجون للتربية على البساطة وليس على المثاليات. فالمثاليات تخنق حرية الأولاد لأنها بمثابة حبسٍ لهم!

فلا تهتمي كثيراً فتتساءلي بقلقٍ عما يتوجب فعله. وإلا تسرب قلقك هذا إلى البيت وإلى نفوس أولادك... إجمالاً لا أكون مسروراً و(مبسوطاً) إذا كنت مثالياً! و المهم في المنزل أن أكون مبسوطاً وليس مثالياً!

وفي حالة وفاة الأب، يستحسن أن يتواجد ذكرٌ في المنزل: جد، عم، خال... وذلك كي يكتمل النضوج الأوديبي للأولاد!

س3:


لقد حدثتنا في هذه المحاضرة عن التعلق المرضي. فهل هناك تعلقٌ سليمٌ؟ وفي حال وجوده فكيف نميز بينهما خاصةً إذا كان التعلق شديداً؟

الجواب..

يمكننا التمييز بين التعلق السلبي والإيجابي إذا تساءلنا بصدق عن مضمون هذا التعلق. هل أنا متعلقٌ بالآخر لأنني لا أستطيع أن أخسره؟ أم لأنني لا أطيق أن أعيش من دونه؟ وهل أريد أن أعيش من خلاله؟ هل أريد أن أموت فيه؟ هل أريده أن يموت فيَّ؟ هل أرغب بأن أمتلكه أو أن أسيطر عليه؟ إذا كان الجواب نعم فالتعلق هنا سلبي. ويعني أن العلاقة هنا ليست حباً فهي موتٌ وألمٌ لكلٍ من طرفي العلاقة...

أما إذا كنت متعلقاً بالآخر لأنني أحبه كثيراً، ولكنني أستطيع العيش من دونه انطلاقاً من نفسي، وأقبل أن يعيش هو من دوني انطلاقاً من نفسه، ومن ثمَّ يمكننا أن نتعلق بعضنا ببعضٍ، فالتعلق هنا إيجابي. بل هذا يعني الدخول في علاقةٍ عميقةٍ وحقيقيةٍ وحيةٍ بين شخصين، كلٌ منهما حرٌ وحيٌ وموجودٌ، ويسعى إلى أن يغني الآخر بغناه، ويقبل أن يغتني من غنى الآخر! وكل هذا بقرارٍ حرٍ منهما... هذه هي علاقة الحب الحقيقي!

س4:


جميلٌ أن تعطيَ المرأةُ قيمةً لنفسها قبل أن تتزوج. لكن ألا تلاحظ معي أن الفتيات اللواتي أعطين قيمةً لأنفسهن قبل الزواج، لم تعد لديهن القدرة والصبر على التربية والاعتناء بأطفالهن الذين أنجبوهن بعد الزواج؟ (بصراحة ما بقالهون قلب تيجيبوا ولاد ويربوا!)

الجواب..

الأهم برأيي أن تكتشف المرأة قيمتها من خلال عملٍ مهمٍ ثقافياً وحضارياً! لابد أن تكتشف قيمتها بحياديةٍ بعيداً عن الأمومة... ربما تفقد الأمومة بعضاً من ألقها وأهميتها بالنسبة لهذه المرأة، لأن تربية الأولاد لم تعد النبع الوحيد الذي تشعر بقيمتها من خلاله. لكن المحصلة أن هذه المرأة ستصير أماً ذات قيمةٍ بالنسبة لأولادها، وستقدم لابنتها مثالاً سليماً عن المرأة، فتتماهى الطفلةُ بأمها، وتصير امرأةً سليمةً في المستقبل من خلال أنوثة أمها... وكذلك لن تأخذ هذه الأم قيمتها من خلال ابنها، فيستطيع هذا الأخير أن ينمو كصبيٍ سليمٍ، دون أن يتعلق بأمه بشكلٍ مبالغٍ به...
العمل يمنح المرأة قيمةً مستديمةً وليست عابرةً...

وبالمقابل يصعب على المرأة العاملة أن تكون أماً. وإذا فضلت امرأةٌ أن تكون مديرة معملٍ على أن تكون أماً فهذا سيسبب الإحباط لطفلها الذي ستنجبه في المستقبل... رغم ذلك فأنا أقول أنَّ بإمكان المرأة أنْ تعمل وتكون أماً في ذات الوقت إذا عرفَتْ كيف تنظم وقتها وتحدد نسلها. فإذا أنجبَتْ المرأةُ أربعةَ أطفالٍٍ فإنها لن تستطيع أن تعمل لمدة خمسةٍ وعشرين عاماً. ووفقاً لقانون التقاعد المبكر فإنها لن تعمل أبداً بعدها. أما إذا أنجبَتْ طفلاً واحداً أو طفلين فسيمكنها أن تضعهم في الروضة متى بلغا السنة الرابعة من العمر، ومن ثم تعود إلى العمل مجدداً.

لابد من الحوار بين الزوج والزوجة في ما يخص هذه الأمور، للتوصل إلى قرارٍ مشترك. ويفضل أن تحصل الزوجة على دعم زوجها في هذا المضمار!

س5:


ألا تظن أنَّ جيلَ اليوم جيلٌ مثقفٌ وواعٍ ويعرف ما يريد، ويشعر بقيمته أكثر من الأجيال السابقة؟

الجواب..

لست واثقاً من دقة هذا الكلام! فمازالت الأمهات يفرطن في تعلقهن بأبنائهن وخاصةً بالابن الكبير... لابد من حدوث تطور عن الماضي بكل تأكيد. فأمهات اليوم قد خضن حياة العمل أكثر من أمهات الأجيال السابقة. لكن هذا لا يعني أن المشكلة قد انتهت، خاصة في ظل الضغوطات الجديدة المنتشرة في مجتمع اليوم. وأهم هذه الضغوطات هي الضغوطات المادية، فالغلاء المعيشي وارتفاع الأسعار ساهم في تعميق الطبقية في مجتمعنا. والأخطر من ذلك أنه جعل مجتمعنا ينظر إلى الواقع والحياة من منظورٍ ماديٍ بحت! فلماذا يرغب الأولاد باستمرارٍ بتبديل هواتفهم النقالة؟ أليس لأنهم يشعرون بقيمتهم من خلال التغيير المستمر؟ أليس لأننا نظنُّ - نحن الذين نشتري لأولادنا هواتفهم النقالة - أن المادةَ هي التي تُشْعِرُ الولدَ بقيمته؟

ليس بالضرورة أن تكتشفَ الأجيالُ اللاحقة قيمتها أكثر من الأجيال السابقة... وهذا منوطٌ بشكلٍ رئيسيٍ بدور الأم بالتربية على الاستقلالية منذ الطفولة الباكرة، وهذا شرطٌ ضروريٌ كي يكتشف الطفل قيمته!

س6:


لقد حدثتنا اليوم كيف يعطي المرءُ قيمةً لنفسه. لكن ألا يمكن أن يعطي نفسه قيمةً أكثر من اللازم فيصاب بالغرور؟

الجواب..

لا وبكل تأكيد. فالمغرور لا يشعر بقيمته الحقيقية! الغرور مجرد قناعٍ ليس إلا، يعوض به المغرور عن نقصه، ويخفي وراءه إحساسه المؤلم بأنه عديم القيمة! لكنه لن يحتاج إلى الغرور إذا اكتشف قيمته الحقيقية في العمق.
فكيف أساعد المغرور على أن يكتشف قيمته الحقيقية ويقبل ضعفه؟

لن أستطيع ذلك، إلا إذا طلب مني المساعدة. وهنا يمكنني أن أؤثر على محيطه وأطلب منهم أن يتعاطفوا معه ويساعدوه أيضاً. والمهم أن أجعله يعي وجود الضعف النفسي وراء موقفه الخارجي هذا. فهو كغيره لابد أنه محرومٌ من أشياءٍ كثيرةٍ، كالحنان والتفهم والإصغاء، فليس عوزُ المالِ بالضرورة السببَ الوحيدَ للشعور بالحرمان. أما إذا وضع نفسه موضع تساؤلٍ، وتمعن في الأسباب الحقيقية لعدم قبوله لنفسه ولضعفه كما هو، فسيمكنه أن يتحرر من قناعه هذا، وسيمكنه أن يكتشف قيمته الحقيقية!

س8:


صديقتي خريجةٌ جامعيةٌ وهي تعمل، وقد تزوجت وأنجبت عدة أطفال، لكنها مع ذلك لا تشعر بقيمة نفسها، وترغب بأن تحصل على شهادة دكتوراه كي تشعر بقيمة نفسها. فما السبب برأيك؟

الجواب..

غالباً توجد هنا مشكلةٌ ما أو عدم انسجامٍ مع الزوج. ولابد من دراسة علاقتها بزوجها كي نفهم الوضع تماماً. كما لابد من دراسة أمومتها لأولادها، فالأمومة عادةً تشعر المرأة بقيمةٍ كبرى!

أما إذا كانت شهادة الدكتوراه هي أكثر ما يشعرها بقيمتها، فلماذا لم تحصل عليها قبل زواجها؟ لماذا لم تحسب حسابها مسبقاً؟ ومع ذلك، فلتحاول الحصول عليها إذا أمكنها ذلك. لكن قبل ذلك يجب أن تضع تعلقها هذا بشهادة الدكتوراه موضع التساؤل: هل توجد عندها رغبةٌ ملحةٌ وقهريةٌ للحصول على هذه الشهادة؟

إذا أجابت عن هذا بالإيجاب، فلابد أنها تحاول التعويض عن شعورها بالنقص من خلال الدراسة والشهادات! والحل أن تقبل وجود النقص في حياتها كأي إنسانٍ عاديٍِ... فإذا بقيت لديها الرغبة بالحصول على الدكتوراه بعد قبولها لنقصها، فلتحاول الحصول عليها. لكن عليها أن تنقي دوافعها قبل ذلك...

وعلى كل حالٍ، لن نستطيع الحصول على كل شيءٍ في هذه الحياة... ليس باستطاعتنا أن نحقق كل شيءٍ في حياتنا. والكثير من اختياراتنا، قمنا بها وعشناها لأننا لم تُتَحْ لنا الفرصة لاختياراتٍ أخرى...

س9:


هل تعلق الأم بابنها أقوى من تعلق الأب بابنته؟

الجواب..

لدى الأم والأب الإمكانية ذاتها للمبالغة بالتعلق بالأبناء! لكن إجمالاً، يكون ميل الأم إلى ابنها أكبر من ميل الأب إلى ابنته، نظراً إلى أن الأم لا تحس كثيراً بقيمتها الحقيقية. وهي غالباً لا تمتلك إلا ابنها لتحس بقيمتها من خلاله...

ومع ذلك، فالآباء يبكون ليلة زواج بناتهن! لكن التعلق ليس نفسه على أية حالٍ...

س10:


هل أستطيع أن أحس بقيمتي دون أن أهمل قيمة الآخرين من حولي؟

الجواب..

نعم وبكل تأكيد: إذا أحسست بقيمتي الحقيقية، فسأكون مرتاحاً مع نفسي كما أنا في حقيقتي. وعندها سأستطيع أن أعي قيمة الآخرين الحقيقية، وأنتبه إليهم كما هم في حقيقتهم!

أما إذا لم أحس بقيمتي الحقيقية، فلن أكون مرتاحاً مع نفسي. وعندها سأنتبه إليهم، لكن ليس إليهم كما هم في حقيقتهم، بل سأنتبه إليهم لكي يساعدوني ويعطونني ما يجعلني أحس بقيمتي!
*


*منقوووووووووووووووووووووول مع التعديل.
*​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع ومتكامل 

ومميز وكان بستحق اجمل تقييم 

بس خساره مينفعش 

شكراااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رااائعه
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع ومتكامل
> 
> ومميز وكان بستحق اجمل تقييم
> 
> ...


يارب يخليكى يا أمى الطيبة.
تقيمى هو مروركم المميز.


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

من اروع واعم المواضيع 

مشكووووووووور اخي

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> من اروع واعم المواضيع
> 
> مشكووووووووور اخي
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


ربنا يخليك مشرفنا المبارك
اشكركم لتشجيعكم.


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2010)

روعه جدا جدا جدا ..... جداااااااااااااااا


شكرا أخى الغالى


الرب معااكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جدا جدا جدا ..... جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> شكرا أخى الغالى
> ...


أشكـــــــرك أستاذى لكلماتكم المشجعة
الرب يفرح قلبكم


----------

